# Profinetkabel verbinden



## Zonder (23 November 2021)

Hallo,

was verwendet man am besten, wenn man zwei Profinetkabel miteinander verbinden sollte?

Grund:
Wir haben einen Kran, den wir auf Profinet umbauen.
1. Vom Hauptschaltschrank soll eine feste Profinetleitung bis zur ersten Schleppkette verlegt werden.
Vor der Schleppkette sitzt ein Kasten, in dem ich auf Schleppkettentaugliches Profinetkabel umsteigen muss.
2. Danach geht es in die erste Schleppkette, und nach dieser Schleppkette sitzt wieder ein Kasten vor der nächsten Schleppkette.
3. Hier muss ich wieder eine Verbindung zum nächsten Stück Schleppkettentauglichen Profinetkabel herstellen.

Von SIEMENS gibt es ja nur Stecker und keine Buchsen.
Was setzt man da am besten ein? Da der Kran auch ständig in Bewegung ist, sollte die Verbindung sich nicht von alleine lösen können.


----------



## Holzmichl (23 November 2021)

Welche Kabellängen bekommst Du beim Umbau auf Profinet?
Eventuell wäre es sinnvoll einen Switch zu setzen bei deinen Klemmstellen.
Ich habe schon mal bei nem PN-Kabel zur Katze auf nem Portalkran einen Switch nachrüsten müssen wegen Verbindungsproblemen. Da waren es 92m Profinet-Kabel nach Spezifikation.
Ansonsten gibt es ordentliche Boxen für das Verbinden z.B. von Murr


----------



## thomass5 (23 November 2021)

Schleppketten sind bei uns meist mit Harting Steckern begrenzt. Somit lässt sich diese bei Verschleiß leicht gegen eine bereits vorgefertigte tauschen. In so einem modularen Stecker kannst du alle möglichen Einsätze unterbringen. Auch PN.

Thomas


----------



## de vliegende hollander (23 November 2021)

Eventuell über industrieelles WLAN


----------



## DeltaMikeAir (23 November 2021)

Zonder schrieb:


> Von SIEMENS gibt es ja nur Stecker und keine Buchsen.


Quick and dirty


----------



## Zonder (23 November 2021)

Danke für die vielen Ideen.

Ich habe mich jetzt dazu entschlossen Datensteckverbinder M12 D-Kodiert von PHOENIX einzusetzen.
Die haben Stecker und Buchsen im Angebot + Schutzart IP65.
Die werde ich einfach außen am Kabelkanal befestigen.


----------



## PN/DP (23 November 2021)

BTR / Metz Connect: Stecker und Buchsen für Netzwerkverkabelung RJ45
z.B.
1401900810MI, E-DAT Industry RJ45 field jack PROFINET

Wir verwenden
130910-I, E-DAT modul Cat.6A Buchse 8(8)
1309426003-E, E-DAT modul REG, Cat.6A Buchse 8(8)

Welches Kabel verwendet Ihr für den Schleppketteneinsatz? Für die konfektionierbaren Buchsen auf die Litzendicke achten, z.B. 6XV1870-2D hat AWG22/7

Ist die Gesamtlänge des zusammengestöpselten Profinet-Kabels > 80 m?

Harald


----------



## Zonder (23 November 2021)

Schöne Seite, METZ CONNECT habe ich bis jetzt noch nicht gekannt.

Wir verwenden Profinetkabel von Siemens.
Die Schleppkettenleitung ist 6XV1870-2D https://mall.industry.siemens.com/mall/de/ww/Catalog/Product/6XV1870-2D
Das müsste vom Leterquerschnitt ja auch zu den PHOENIX Steckern passen.

Von der Gesamtlänge her kommen wir auf ca. 60m mit 3 Trennstellen.


----------



## Wincctia (26 November 2021)

Servus 

für die D Codierten M12 Stecker gibt es solche Doppelbuchsen diese kann man vor und nach den Schleppketten recht sauber platzieren 



			Produktdetails - SiePortal - Siemens DE
		


Gruß Tia


----------



## Per (26 November 2021)

Siemens hat Buchsen   6GK1901 - 1FC00-0AA0
Kann an der Mascchine fest angebracht werden.

Gruß Per


----------



## PN/DP (26 November 2021)

Übersicht: SIMATIC NET Verkabelungstechnik für Kommunikationsnetzwerke in der Industrie

Harald


----------



## Blockmove (27 November 2021)

DeltaMikeAir schrieb:


> Quick and dirty



Sowas hab ich auch schon mal aus einem Kabelkanal an einer Anlage gefischt.
Als absolutes Provisorium im Notfall ok. Für den Dauereinsatz absolut ungeeignet.
Ich könnt heut noch das Ar...lo.. verfluchen, dass RJ45 als industrietauglich eingestuft hat.

M12 D-Codiert hat mir noch nie Probleme gemacht.


----------



## DeltaMikeAir (27 November 2021)

Blockmove schrieb:


> Für den Dauereinsatz absolut ungeeignet.


Daher "quick and dirty"

Ich habe allerdings auch schon viele dieser Teile im Feld gesehen...


Blockmove schrieb:


> Ich könnt heut noch das Ar...lo.. verfluchen, dass RJ45 als industrietauglich eingestuft hat.


Wie schon von @ducati gesagt, früher bei einer Neuanlage hat sich nie jemand für Profibusteilnehmer interessiert. Heute möchte die IT mir die IP Adressen vorgeben ( bei Anlagen die in keinem Netz hängen ), erzählen mir was über regelmäßige Updates von CPU, Panel, Teilnehmer, ich soll pro Teilnehmer einen Antrag stellen usw usw

PS:
Klar, RJ45 hat viele Vorteile aber eben auch Nachteile. Was ich im Feld auch immer öfter sehe sind USB Ladekabel an IPCs und Paneln was mir auch oft Sorgen bereitet. Kunden weise ich darauf hin aber es ändert sich nicht.


----------



## Captain Future (27 November 2021)

DeltaMikeAir schrieb:


> Daher "quick and dirty"
> 
> Ich habe allerdings auch schon viele dieser Teile im Feld gesehen...


In der richtigen IP67 oder IP69 Dose kein Problem schon oft gesehen.
Versteckt in einem Kabelkanal oder Schleppkette ist das nicht ok


----------



## ducati (27 November 2021)

DeltaMikeAir schrieb:


> Was ich im Feld auch immer öfter sehe sind USB Ladekabel an IPCs und Paneln was mir auch oft Sorgen bereitet. Kunden weise ich darauf hin aber es ändert sich nicht.


Ja, weil auch Steckdosen aus den Schaltschränken verschwinden. Da ja gefährlich und teuer und ohne FI und überhaupt...

Umso größer das Chaos umso kreativer werden die Leute...

Irgendwann bestehen die Anlagen nurnoch aus Quick and Dirty...

Ich seh jetzt auch nicht unbedingt, dass die Industrieanlagen in den letzten Jahren besser geworden sind.

Falls Du wirklich eine supertolle Anlage bauen willst, kämpfst Du aber gewaltig gegen Windmühlen. Wir haben das einmal gemacht, es reibt Dich massiv auf. Vondaher kann ich die Leute verstehn, die resignieren...


----------



## Blockmove (27 November 2021)

Captain Future schrieb:


> In der richtigen IP67 oder IP69 Dose kein Problem schon oft gesehen.
> Versteckt in einem Kabelkanal oder Schleppkette ist das nicht ok


Nicht mal da will ich die Dinger sehen.
An einer Anlage will ich die Teile überhaupt nicht sehen.
RJ45 ist anfällig für Vibrationen und Kontaktoxidation.

Ganz besonders klasse finde ich die Kombination in Verbindung mit Siemens Profinetsteckern und Profinetkabeln.
Da da die Profinetkabel nicht gerade hochflexibel sind, kommen bei unsachgemässer Verlegung Kräfte auf die RJ45-Buchsen.
Dadurch gibt es mit der Zeit Kontaktprobleme ... ganz besonders wenn noch leichte Vibrationen ins Spiel kommen.

Im Schaltschrank habe ich mit normalen Patchkabeln bessere Erfahrungen gemacht wie mit Siemens Profinet.
Besonders bei SEW MDX61 Umrichtern.


----------



## Captain Future (27 November 2021)

Blockmove schrieb:


> Im Schaltschrank habe ich mit normalen Patchkabeln bessere Erfahrungen gemacht wie mit Siemens Profinet.
> Besonders bei SEW MDX61 Umrichtern.



Im Schaltschrank benutzen wir nur noch sehr flexible Patchkabel also nicht die ganz billig Dinger...

Aber noch mal zu deiner Abneigung gegen die Durchverbinder....




Die hier sind auch nichts anderes ... was nimmst Du denn im Schaltschrank ?


----------



## Blockmove (27 November 2021)

Im Schaltschrank nehmen wir auch die Metz Connect in Verbindung mit normalen Patchkabeln.

Draussen an der Anlage bin ich kein Freund davon.
Bei den RJ45 Buchse-Buchse-Verbindern genauso wie bei den Keystone-Modulen gibt es extreme Qualitätsunterschiede und da ich da ein gebranntes Kind bin, bin ich da halt mittlerweile vorsichtig


----------



## infomike (27 November 2021)

Bei uns verarbeiten wir immer mehr die M12 X-codierten Stecker und Buchsen. Gerade bei Anwendungen bis 1GB.


----------



## pjoddi (29 November 2021)

Frage wäre für mich: Lösbar oder nicht, also ob die Verbindung auch dauerhaft sein darf.

Für den Fall, dass es fest verbunden sein darf, habe ich diese Dinger von Metz schon eingesetzt, funktioniert seit Jahren störungsfrei:





Kosten im E-Großhandel unter 20 €.


----------

